# Anyone have a Tracker 800sx UTV? What are your thoughts?



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know anything about them, but I have a Kubota RTV 900. My dad has bad knees and a back, and it is very comfortable for him to drive.


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

I know that Tracker ATVs are Arctic Cats with a face lift. They paired up with another company (starts with a T but can’t remember it) and made the Tracker ATV line up. I liked how high up their ATVs sat but I hate the CVT transmission that most manufacturers have gone too. Ended up Getting a Honda because of that. The Tracker ATVs and UTVs are pretty new though if I’m not mistaken so that always makes me a little leery....


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought the 800SX last summer after looking at a few other brands. I really like everything about the Tracker, the best part is it will do anything a Ranger or other UTVs will do but with much less noise. One of their selling points was how much quieter the Tracker is than other UTVs, they were correct.


----------



## Bamadale (Sep 18, 2020)

I bought a500s and really like it. The only question I have is the whine in the rear end Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I was just at the local Cabela's store yesterday and looked at the Tracker UTV as well. I've been casually shopping for one for a while now and my research concurs that Arctic Cat brand has "partnered" with another company....Textron. Anyone with real world experience to share would be appreciated.









Textron and TRACKER Announce Partnership in the ATV Industry


SPRINGFIELD, Mo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--More than 40 years after revolutionizing the boating industry, Johnny Morris is aligning with Textron Specialized Vehicles Inc., a Textron Inc. (NYSE: TXT) company, to do the same thing again in the ATV and side-by-side industry. TRACKER today announced a memora...




www.quadcrazy.com


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I have can am defender max 800. I think it’s super quiet and it can go anywhere my buddy’s rzr can. He was impressed with how it did in the trail. Never used it for work or hunting but it is super quiet in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Textron bought artic cat a few years ago. That is who is making the tracker series. I have no real opinions on them but Textron has been around for a while.


----------



## Whyohwhy (Sep 20, 2020)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


*I have a 2020 tracker 800 sx. Loving the hell out of it. Runs like a scalded skunk and no issues or troubles. Very easy to get in and out with bad knees. Love the power steering. *


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I am in for the info on this. I have been looking at a couple different Tracker UTV's.


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

I came incredibly close to buying one a few weeks ago. I didn't because my local bass pro shop sucks. The engine is tried and true, used in several other brands (John deer gator, Cat, etc). The 800sx is exactly the same as an Arctic Cat Defender. 

As far as textron, they've been around for a very long time. They're more known for aircraft and heavy equipment but they know what they're doing.

I'm still torn between an 800sx and a pioneer 700-4.


----------



## Randy Horn (Sep 21, 2020)

Whyohwhy said:


> *I have a 2020 tracker 800 sx. Loving the hell out of it. Runs like a scalded skunk and no issues or troubles. Very easy to get in and out with bad knees. Love the power steering. *


Are you by any chance having problems changing gears. I’m pretty strong and can’t at times. Feels like linkage is binding. Have to turn engine off, shift, and then crank. Dealer says it needs breaking in. Have about 7 hours on it.
Thanks


----------



## Randy Horn (Sep 21, 2020)

Bamadale said:


> I bought a500s and really like it. The only question I have is the whine in the rear end Anyone else hear this?


Big whine in 800sx since new. Have about 7 hours now.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11 (Jan 4, 2019)

Randy Horn said:


> Are you by any chance having problems changing gears. I’m pretty strong and can’t at times. Feels like linkage is binding. Have to turn engine off, shift, and then crank. Dealer says it needs breaking in. Have about 7 hours on it.
> Thanks


i have the textron 500 and the only issue I ever had with it was a new clutch. Do not force them in gear. Move forward or back until it’s easy.

im really happy with the textron actually. For the money you can beat it.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Only two problems with buying from BPS/Cabela's, does your store have any service tech's that can actually work on what they sell? My biggest problem, is remember when Cabela's sold tractors, why I don't know, they were made by TYM, and even had some fairly large models. Then they quit selling them-so you are SOL on warranty, parts can be found at Rural King or the few TYM dealers that are around, but you have NO warranty. Buy a name brand and rest easily.


----------



## Randy Horn (Sep 21, 2020)

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> i have the textron 500 and the only issue I ever had with it was a new clutch. Do not force them in gear. Move forward or back until it’s easy.
> 
> im really happy with the textron actually. For the money you can beat it.


Thanks 
I will give that a try.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11 (Jan 4, 2019)

Randy Horn said:


> Thanks
> I will give that a try.


If you have been pulling on it hard have another dealer look at the clutch before the warranty is over. This is what I did and I got a new clutch. Pretty sure it was from letting buddies ride it that didn’t understand how the arctic cats have always shifted. If you have to force it at all it’s off.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been looking for a good 4 seater for the kids and I when we go trout fishing. The 800SX Crew looks great! 

Any other recommendations for something with extra row of seating? Would like to seat 2 adults 2 kids somewhat comfortably.


----------



## Passthrough z7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Polaris makes 3 different 4 seaters but price point is much greater than tracker, this is my two seater also available in 4 seater they fit 4 adults or more.


----------



## Randy Horn (Sep 21, 2020)

d_rek said:


> I've been looking for a good 4 seater for the kids and I when we go trout fishing. The 800SX Crew looks great!
> 
> Any other recommendations for something with extra row of seating? Would like to seat 2 adults 2 kids somewhat comfortably.


Tracker has nice 4 seater. Don’t know reason but it has longer warranty and cost less for extended warranty Than Polaris. Must mean something.


----------



## Randy Horn (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Before I would seriously consider buying a Tracker UTV, I would make sure either an Arctic Cat dealer or someone in the area was capable and willing to do any warranty work. It is very easy for a big box store like Bass Pro to suddenly discontinue a line and go "oh well". They did so to a number of Cabela's line of products.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

They are a great value I don’t own one but know those who do no issues and they love it.


----------



## Randy Horn (Sep 21, 2020)

Alaska at heart said:


> Before I would seriously consider buying a Tracker UTV, I would make sure either an Arctic Cat dealer or someone in the area was capable and willing to do any warranty work. It is very easy for a big box store like Bass Pro to suddenly discontinue a line and go "oh well". They did so to a number of Cabela's line of products.


Bought mine through a Tracker marine dealer. Actually think I saved a little $. Good thing is they service what they sale and they have been in business for years. I’ll know more after next week when I take it in for service.


----------



## Jjervell (Oct 26, 2020)

Randy Horn said:


> Are you by any chance having problems changing gears. I’m pretty strong and can’t at times. Feels like linkage is binding. Have to turn engine off, shift, and then crank. Dealer says it needs breaking in. Have about 7 hours on it.
> Thanks


Take it in. I had the same issue. Broke the gear changing cable. 15 hrs on machine.


----------



## Amc83060 (Nov 15, 2020)

We just got the 2021 800sx. Purrs like a kitten and beasts through the trails like a swamp buggy. Very happy with our purchase.


----------



## Wilber03 (Dec 26, 2020)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I have owned one for two years now. Very quiet compared to the Polaris and all the power in mud and snow you could need. We hunt the bluff lands in south east Minnesota goes up and down those hills just like the deer live it


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Only two problems with buying from BPS/Cabela's, does your store have any service tech's that can actually work on what they sell? My biggest problem, is remember when Cabela's sold tractors, why I don't know, they were made by TYM, and even had some fairly large models. Then they quit selling them-so you are SOL on warranty, parts can be found at Rural King or the few TYM dealers that are around, but you have NO warranty. Buy a name brand and rest easily.


I have a full service Tracker dealer near me that is not a BP/Cabelas. I always though it was a BP/cabelas exclusive thing but I guess not. So if can find one near you you should
Be good to go


----------



## Robbie in NC (Jan 31, 2021)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robbie in NC (Jan 31, 2021)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I have had the 800SX for 18 months and love it. I use it around the farm daily. Zero problems. Ended up getting another one, the crew cab so I can have the dogs with me. I have never pushed either to their max and they have treated me very well. I recommend them.


----------



## Keith9496 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bamadale said:


> I bought a500s and really like it. The only question I have is the whine in the rear end Anyone else hear this?


My 800sx has about 14hrs on it and it has a pretty loud whine to it. Did you get your problem solved ?


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Id never buy a rebranded machine. As others have noted, just like the previous tractors... if they deal goes south with BPS and whoever is making them... your SOL, independent dealer or not.

Not too mention BPS doesnt have the highest QC requirements, they are and have always been a price point company. Tracker and Nitro boats are known as a value line, always have been. BPS branded clothing, gear etc etc has always been low quality. No way I’d fork over thousands for a BPS branded UTV.


----------



## Robin Hujar (Jun 27, 2021)

Randy Horn said:


> Are you by any chance having problems changing gears. I’m pretty strong and can’t at times. Feels like linkage is binding. Have to turn engine off, shift, and then crank. Dealer says it needs breaking in. Have about 7 hours on it.
> Thanks


We had the same trouble from day 1 of taking possession of our 800 SX Crew. We were told it needed a new clutch which took a very long time for them to get in stock. That was finally repaired and now we find that the clutch disengages when going downhill at times. We took it back to Bass Pro Shop and were told that this is a design flaw in these machines. Since there are no emergency brakes, if you can't stop the vehicle with brute force braking, the option given was turning hard to one side or another. Not a plan we are thrilled to try. We are dealing with BPS right now on what kind of option they are going to give us about getting this back to them so we can get something we can actually safely use.


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

The Tracker is made by Arctic Cat (owned by Textron) and is a very quiet machine. I looked at them very seriously. Textron is a massive company with aerospace background and the quality system that goes along with that industry. BPS is not involved at all in the manufacturing process so whether their quality is good or bad is moot wrt Tracker UTVs. I got the nod from my wife to buy whatever I wanted so went with the Honda 1000-5 because of the actual transmission and Honda's reliability. Honda is not as quiet due to the transmission noise and is twice the cost but this is the last SxS I'll buy. Not afraid of belts as I had a Rhino for 12 yrs without a single belt problem and the neighbour who bought it still runs it at the farm.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

0% chance id buy a tracker. You have all the major players making UTV's. Im partial to CanAm but my circle of friends runs the whole lineup.... of all the thousands of buggies I see every weekend I have never seen a Tracker. Im not joking when I say I see thousands of buggies, I live on a massive trail system. I just rode 12 hours non stop again yesterday. Theyre allowed to run the main road right in front of my house so even when im not riding I see them. 80% of the market is dominated by Polaris. They invented the SXS and it shows. There are more aftermarket parts than any other brand. Does tracker even offer anything in the aftermarket? If you want one thats easy in and easy out you want a bench seat system.... ranger or a defender


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

nsmitchell said:


> The Tracker is made by Arctic Cat (owned by Textron) and is a very quiet machine. I looked at them very seriously. Textron is a massive company with aerospace background and the quality system that goes along with that industry. BPS is not involved at all in the manufacturing process so whether their quality is good or bad is moot wrt Tracker UTVs. I got the nod from my wife to buy whatever I wanted so went with the Honda 1000-5 because of the actual transmission and Honda's reliability. Honda is not as quiet due to the transmission noise and is twice the cost but this is the last SxS I'll buy. Not afraid of belts as I had a Rhino for 12 yrs without a single belt problem and the neighbour who bought it still runs it at the farm.


Clearly you have 0 understanding of how that whole system works...

Textron builds thing to BPS spec’s. The point isnt moot, its very relevant actually.


----------



## Haneyco (Oct 24, 2021)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I bought a 800sx last year January and am very happy with it. It's very quiet and smooth operating. I use it on the mountain in tennessee and is amazing how stable it is and the 4 wheel drive and locking differential really hook you up on a steep grade. My only criticisms are it has no parking break which you need in the mountains, it's very hot in the cab due to placement of the radiator and whoever designed the cup holders should be fired. If you have a big mug or drink it won't fit. I would have preferred a Honda just for the transmission but that wasn't worth the extra 5 grand price tag to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mickermic (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the Yamaha Wolverine X2, much less than the comparable Polaris and its a Yamaha. It is sporty but will pull a trailer and has a dump bed. I think it will do about 55mph. Two bucket seats, great fun and will climb a pine tree.


----------



## rwalljr1 (Oct 25, 2021)

I purchased an 800SX Tracker Crew (6 seater) late 2019 from Bass Pro Shop. The transmission has been very stiff to shift from day 1 and became worse quickly with time. The warmer the transmission, the harder it was to shift until the cable snapped with just 24 hours on the drive train. It made no significant difference as to the orientation at parking. The warranty ran out 3 months before the cable breaking. I took it into a dealer that carries and services the same vehicle (made by Textron) under the Cushman brand. They said they had the exact same vehicle with the same problem that broke during a test drive before being sold. They also had two more of the same design in the shop for the same problem. This is a poor engineering problem that should be recalled and re-engineered by the manufacturer. I am embarrassed that I spent over $15K on this P-O-S and only got 24 hours of operation before it became an expensive paper weight. Since it has 4 vehicles with the exact same problem at the same time, the shop is trying to get the manufacturer to prescribe a more permanent solution than just replacing the cable. Would definitely not recommend making the mistake I made.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Check out the UTV forums as well, I've seen a few issues brought up with them on the forum I'm on. Service and heat from the dash being the ones I remember without digging.


----------



## ylecyote (Nov 30, 2021)

Passthrough z7 said:


> Polaris makes 3 different 4 seaters but price point is much greater than tracker, this is my two seater also available in 4 seater they fit 4 adults or more.
> View attachment 7279912


I've had Polaris top end for thirty years. They used to be a really high-quality machine. I use them farming in fields and pastures 80% off-road and several thousand miles/yr. I am done with them. Have sat down with their engineers and they promise fixes but years later, they are just worse with every new model. switched to Honda. Too early to tell on durability but the warranty and support is way better. Money is a lot better with Tracker, thinking about giving them a try.


----------



## Tunnel Hill hillbilly (9 mo ago)

Randy Horn said:


> View attachment 7280034


I have this exact same unit at home it's engine is bulletproof so far , just got it back from the dealership had loose engine ground which caused code p2100.my dealer is great , getting parts through Textron? Not so great , honestly very slow , was in shop 2 months . But I have great bunch at my dealer, they busted butt keeping me in the loop and I'm very proud to tell you pro-x in ooltewah TN is great to deal with! Quality is number one to me and this unit is built tough, only thing I hate is the belt drive/transmission it's just a silly CVT transmissions! I just hammer piss out of it ,keep serviced ,nothing big so far . Owned a year now! Hope this helps ? No I can't afford Honda, Yamaha,etc.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I considered a Tracker, but BP/Cabela's are not the type of operation I was willing to shell out that kind of money to find service elsewhere. After shopping the used market extensively in 2020, I bought a used Honda Foreman 500 and have not regretted it for a moment.


----------



## brian.melton45 (7 mo ago)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 I have had mine for about a year and absolutely love it!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

The amount of people recommending this machine with only 1 post is uncanny.... kind of a head scratcher...... Or is it.....


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

And do yourself a favor. Buy a can am, Honda, polaris, Suzuki, or yamaha. 

I'm partial to can am myself, but every other brand is represented in our family and I know for a fact they are worth it.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

We bought our Tracker 800sx crew last June. I’ve got 1800 miles on it and we mostly use it for country roads. We haven’t had any issues with it. This weekend was the first time we took it trail riding. We went to Kentucky to Wildcat off-road adventures. It performed awesome. It was a blast. I have the 21 model and my buddy had the 20 model. My model had like an inch and a half of ground clearance more than the 20 and it made a big difference. As far as the engine goes it’s been great. It is extremely quiet compared to some of the others we tried or have been around.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to work for a large Tracker dealer and we carried the ATV/UTV products prior to me leaving there. I got to drive the four wheelers, golf carts and side-by-sides and they were absolutely solid. Arctic Cat makes the ATV's, EZ-Go makes the golf carts and Textron makes the side-by-sides (AC and EZ are owned by Textron). BPS has absolutely nothing to do with the QC of these products so for everyone questioning that, give it a rest. Each product line is made buy a manufacturer that has been making those products for quite a while. It's not like Tracker opened up a different assembly line to make the products along side boats. Textron makes some of the most technologically advanced vehicles and aircraft in use by the government/military today so they know what they're doing even if they don't have the sticker with the popular brand name stuck on the side. Our dealership also handled all maintenance issues but we saw more people coming back to add this feature or add this aftermarket part more than we saw from folks having problems.

Another thing I like about them is they have the same "National no haggle, no hassle" price just like Tracker/Nitro boats. Basically, Tracker (White River Marine Group) dictates what the units can be sold for and each authorized dealer must sell them for the same price. All base models sell for the same price and as you add features and/or go up in model, the national price is the same so you don't have to worry about dealer's marking the machines way up. Granted, as someone that worked in sales at a Tracker dealer, you never really went out of your way to sell them because the margins sucked and therefore you didn't make near as much money selling them.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

^ lol… salesman, and doesnt even realize you can negotiate the MAP price amongst the mom n pop dealerships that sell WMG products.

Your right, BPS has nothing to do with the QC lol…. So your telling me they didnt set a design implementation process with textron for their own spec’d product? Does BPS or Textron handle the warranty claims with the customer or independent dealers… I know the answer, and the answer is the basis to why your claim is false. Warranty claims are the tail end of the QC process.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

EJP1234 said:


> ^ lol… salesman, and doesnt even realize you can negotiate the MAP price amongst the mom n pop dealerships that sell WMG products.
> 
> Your right, BPS has nothing to do with the QC lol…. So your telling me they didnt set a design implementation process with textron for their own spec’d product? Does BPS or Textron handle the warranty claims with the customer or independent dealers… I know the answer, and the answer is the basis to why your claim is false. Warranty claims are the tail end of the QC process.


Tracker's "National No hassle, No haggle price" isn't the same thing as MAP and no, it's not negotiable. Tracker (White River Marine Group) sets the price and that is what all of their authorize dealers must sell at. That applies to their boats, trailers, ATV's, UTV... anything under the WRMG umbrella. If an authorized dealer is caught selling above or below their set pricing, and WRMG finds out about it, WRMG will pull that dealer's status and within a week, WRMG will have carriers onsite to haul off every WRMG product on the lot. Once the new model year products come out, the previous model year products can be marked down by the authorized dealer and sold for less than the WRMG set price but until then, the dealer has no say in the price and it is not negotiable.

The only thing WRMG "set" was limiting the available color schemes and accessories. They did that to keep costs low. Other than that, anything related to manufacturing/construction/design of the vehicles still falls under Textron. As far as maintenance and warranty work, just like with WRMG boats, not every BPS/Cabela's offers a maintenance center so customers must take them to their nearest authorized WRMG service center. The dealership I worked at (not a BPS or Cabela's. It was an independent authorized dealership and one of the larger ones in the country) was an authorized repair facility. The day we received our first shipment of the vehicles, three Suburbans also showed up. They were packed full of Textron personnel sent to train our techs on assembly, maintenance and service of the vehicles. These weren't BPS/Cabela's personnel because again, BPS/Cabela's doesn't have anything to do with their construction or design.

I wasn't claiming anything. I was stating facts and nothing about them was false. I'm sorry (not sorry) those facts don't jive with your opinion. Just so you know, while you're entitled to your opinion, your opinion doesn't change the facts.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Your just not correct… its widely known you can go to the independent mom n pop WRMG dealers and get better pricing…. Google is your friend.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

EJP1234 said:


> Your just not correct… its widely known you can go to the independent mom n pop WRMG dealers and get better pricing…. Google is your friend.


My information is based on years of actual experience working for a WRMG dealer and sitting through several hours of WRMG product and sales training. What's your information based on? Google? Oh, ok. 

Like I said, if an authorized dealer is selling WRMG products for more or less than their "National no hassle, no haggle price," they are at risk of losing their authorized dealer status if WRMG were to catch them doing so. You don't have to agree with that but it is a fact. Tell ya what, Go ahead and give me the name(s) of the "mom n pop" WRMG dealer(s) you say are selling below the set price. I know some folks at WRMG that would love to have that information. If I'm wrong, as you seem to be convinced I am, then there isn't any harm in sharing the information of those dealers selling below the WRMG set price, right? I'll be right here waiting for their contact info.

Look, I'm not asking you to believe me. You don't have to believe anything I've said here but make no mistake, I'm not incorrect and any legit and honest WRMG dealer will tell you the same thing. WRMG products have terrible margins so for a dealer to sell below the set price, not only does that put them in violation of their contract as an authorized WRMG dealer, but they're cutting into their already terrible margins on WRMG products. Violating their contract, and the consequences that could come from that aside, cutting into an already razor thin profit margin simply isn't smart business. One reason WRMG uses this pricing structure is because it levels the playing field between the big dealers and the small "mom n pop" dealers. You can't go to the big national dealers and get WRMG products any cheaper so customers are more likely to shop with local "mom n pop" dealers. The only advantage a bigger dealer might have is selection but pricing will be the same.

As far as your friend Google, it will also tell you the earth is flat, men can get pregnant, there are more than two sexes and guns are evil but yeah, you keep believing your friend Google.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Too much money for me to take a gamble. Honda is where its at for quality, service, and resale value


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

77chevy said:


> Too much money for me to take a gamble. Honda is where its at for quality, service, and resale value


Definitely can't argue the resale value part. Come hell or high water, a Honda is going to hold its value. I say that being a Yamaha guy.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> My information is based on years of actual experience working for a WRMG dealer and sitting through several hours of WRMG product and sales training. What's your information based on? Google? Oh, ok.
> 
> Like I said, if an authorized dealer is selling WRMG products for more or less than their "National no hassle, no haggle price," they are at risk of losing their authorized dealer status if WRMG were to catch them doing so. You don't have to agree with that but it is a fact. Tell ya what, Go ahead and give me the name(s) of the "mom n pop" WRMG dealer(s) you say are selling below the set price. I know some folks at WRMG that would love to have that information. If I'm wrong, as you seem to be convinced I am, then there isn't any harm in sharing the information of those dealers selling below the WRMG set price, right? I'll be right here waiting for their contact info.
> 
> ...


I have negotiated boats at these places numerous ti

I know lots of people who have as well…

Forums are full of the same information.

You were a salesman at “1” dealer for a few years……


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

EJP1234 said:


> I have negotiated boats at these places numerous ti
> 
> I know lots of people who have as well…
> 
> ...


As opposed to how many authorized dealers you've worked at? Yes, I worked for "1" dealer... and received the same exact WRMG training as every other authorized WRMG dealer in the country. How much training did Google give you?

I never said people didn't try to negotiate the WRMG set price. I worked with countless customers that came across just like you. They thought they were going to walk on to the lot and "negotiate" a better price for that Nitro bass boat or that Tracker aluminum boat. Just like you, they didn't believe me when I told them about the set pricing either. I would go so far as to let them call other WRMG dealers in the state, from my office, and have them price check the boat they were looking at with those other dealers. They quickly realized I wasn't BS'ing them. I don't think you'll come to that realization like they did because you're too deep into your rant to turn back now.

So... ya got any authorized WRMG dealer contact info for me? Like I said, if I'm wrong then there isn't any harm in giving me their info, right?


----------



## jetliner65 (7 mo ago)

Whyohwhy said:


> *I have a 2020 tracker 800 sx. Loving the hell out of it. Runs like a scalded skunk and no issues or troubles. Very easy to get in and out with bad knees. Love the power steering. *


 I bought a 2022 sx800 and regret it, the roughest jerkyist transmission I have ever seen. They told me it would smooth out in 50 miles, wrong. Don’t know what to do other than sell it, Bass Pro no help. Wonder if there is a lemon law for utv’s?


----------



## jetliner65 (7 mo ago)

pilotpip said:


> I came incredibly close to buying one a few weeks ago. I didn't because my local bass pro shop sucks. The engine is tried and true, used in several other brands (John deer gator, Cat, etc). The 800sx is exactly the same as an Arctic Cat Defender. Warning, the Tracker transmission is horrible, everything else os fine. I can’t believe a reputable company like Textron and a budinessman/outdoorsman like Johnny Morris would put that rough jerky crappy transmission in that machine. I have owned 7 ATVs/UTVs since the mid 70s, all with smooth CVTs. I’m embarrassed to have fellow hunters ride with me. Don’t know what to do with it, will try Textron next.
> 
> As far as textron, they've been around for a very long time. They're more known for aircraft and heavy equipment but they know what they're doing.
> 
> I'm still torn between an 800sx and a pioneer 700-4.


----------



## Smiler (2 mo ago)

Bought mine in 2021 have over 2500 miles still purrs like kitten


----------



## Smiler (2 mo ago)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Bought Tracker 800sx in 2021 now has 2500 miles and no problem it handles everything I throw at it


----------



## shoemakerdonald4 (2 mo ago)

alancac98 said:


> My brother is looking for a UTV. His 4 wheeler just won't work for him anymore as he has had a knee and hip replacement and it's just too uncomfortable to ride. He looked at a Ranger, but then he saw Tracker on a commercial. Anyone have one that could give a quick review of it. Youtube has reviews and they seem to be very well thought out, user friendly with great features, and rugged enough for anything he might do. Your thoughts on the Tracker would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 I bought a 800sx le last June. Love it. It's quiet, strong, drives like a small car. Only thing I don't like is no parking brake and Tracker accessories are stupid expensive. Some aftermarket toys fit, or. Make your own.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

We had a fleet of Cushman UTVs at work. Made by Textron, the same as the Trackers. Complete crap. Hard to get parts for, built chintzy. Replaced them with Gators.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Haven't seen anyone mention CF Moto yet. My brother has had 2 of their ATV's for several years and loves them. I currently have a UFORCE 600 utv and have been using it in Maine. So far, so good, and price point is below the big name boys. Only complaint is its a bit loud, but no worse than the Polaris Ranger I used to run at work.


----------

